# My Music Thread



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Here I will post anything I am a part of.

First off, here is an album of original solo piano material I recorded in 2020.

www.spiritofindustry.bandcamp.com


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Here is the final mix of the pop song I posted in the other thread. I'm really happy with how this came out.


__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fnacho-feelin-fine-1


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Ffeelin-fine


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Here's my second solo album, "Age of the Wise".

https://spiritofindustry.bandcamp.com/album/age-of-the-wise


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Posted more music to my bandcamp.

http://Spiritofindustry.bandcamp.com


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Here I will post anything I am a part of.
> 
> First off, here is an album of original solo piano material I recorded in 2020.
> 
> www.spiritofindustry.bandcamp.com


Ripples - nice chords and idea... I like minimalism here.. it's quite hypnotic. A few surreal moments there and a bit of 'almost Enya-like music... it would be nice if you repeat those chords from the beginning at the end with some variations.

Solitude - nice melancholic piece

Cosmic Uncle - very melancholic and steady piece.. slightly too monotonous, but still nice and introspective

Nocturne - nice music that reminds me of something, but it should be a bit faster... wasn't that part of some other piece from you?

The Five Song - it sounds like the beginning of something like a song.... it would be nice if it's more elaborated

Pulse - some interesting elements here


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Ripples - nice chords and idea... I like minimalism here.. it's quite hypnotic. A few surreal moments there and a bit of 'almost Enya-like music... it would be nice if you repeat those chords from the beginning at the end with some variations.
> 
> Solitude - nice melancholic piece
> 
> ...


Thanks for the listen nikola!  I feel like we have a similar sound in our piano music. Yours sounds a bit more complex with the chord voicings you use though.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And yes, I've recorded a slightly different version of Nocturne before and shared it here, but it was low audio quality.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Posted a jam:

https://spiritofindustry.bandcamp.com/album/merlins-broken-spell


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Posted a jam:
> 
> https://spiritofindustry.bandcamp.com/album/merlins-broken-spell


I was not proud of this, so I took it down.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I changed my URL to nakulan.bandcamp.com . Also, the 2020 album mentioned in the OP is not there anymore. I have progressed much in sound quality of my recordings and have redone most of the songs from that album (with some new ones too) throughout the short three albums posted there now.

Thanks for any and all thoughts and listens!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted.


----------

